# Attachments on John Deere Tractors



## biggnft19 (Mar 11, 2021)

Looking at buying a new 1025R, my biggest question is can we only put John Deere brand attachments on the tractor or can we shop around to find attachments at a better price? 

Like the backhoe for example, do we HAVE to use the John Deere brand backhoe or can we use say a titan brand backhoe attachment? 

Is it that certain attachments HAVE to be John Deere brand and others don't?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello biggnft19, welcome to the forum.

You can mount any 3 point attachment you wish on your John Deere tractor. The John Deere backhoe you refer to is probably not a 3 point hookup. If this is the case, there is a special mounting kit for the JD loader. If the Titan backhoe you have in mind is not a 3 point hitch, then you will have top work with Titan regarding a mounting kit, which they will be accustomed to.


----------

